# Belt Broke



## Ben Holt (Feb 29, 2016)

So I broke my drive-belt. I'm sure I tightened it too tight. Ugh. It is a Turncrafter, part #: ZTCL3-26. However, I can find it anywhere. I'm heading to Woodcraft tomorrow morning to check but thought I'd have a better shot at grabbing some here. Thanks


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 29, 2016)

Ordered some from PSI...fingers crossed they work. But that means I have to wait. Now headed to Advance Auto. LOL


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 29, 2016)

If you have a decent electric motor supply in your area, they usually carry or can get a lot of those smaller ribbed belts. If you broke it this early (I don't recall if you bought new or used) You were probably reefing on it, just tight enough not to slip is all you need.


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 29, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> If you have a decent electric motor supply in your area, they usually carry or can get a lot of those smaller ribbed belts. If you broke it this early (I don't recall if you bought new or used) You were probably reefing on it, just tight enough not to slip is all you need.


Yeah. Its used but u r right. I was tightening way too much.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 29, 2016)

The instructions with my lathe (a Nova 1624-44) say it should be possible to deflect the ribbed belt with gentle pressure from your finger or thumb. I forget the exact distance they specified, but I normally shoot for about 1/2" deflection at the mid-point between the two pulleys.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 29, 2016)

ps. I haven't broken the belt yet, but I bought a couple of spares from an online store for a fraction of what Teknatool & Woodcraft were asking.


----------

